# Failed first FET



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

I have just had my first IVF and we did a frozen cycle.

Despite a perfect blastoccyst that had been PGS tested it failed. Confirmed by bloods yesterday.

Waiting to hear when I can have my final FET.

Is it safe to go agin next month?

If that doesn't work how long should I then wait to do another full cycle?


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

You normally have to have 1 natural cycle in between FETS


----------

